# NW GA Processer



## Trizey (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good processer in Walker or Catoosa county?

I believe the people that I used to use closed down (Buckmasters-Rossville, GA).


----------



## Jkidd (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck finding a good one... The one I used for YEARS is Stancil's taxidermy but he only processes the deer he's going to mount now. SO until I kill a biggun I just do my own. If you find one thats good let me know.

Jason


----------



## Trizey (Sep 21, 2005)

Jason-  I dropped the doe that I killed opening morning off to a place on Baker-Hearn Rd. in Chickamauga  

Have you ever used Buckmasters?


----------



## syates32 (Sep 21, 2005)

I use Sellers processing in the Keith community they have always been good to me. Its just south of Ringgold.


----------



## Jkidd (Sep 22, 2005)

Nope never used Buckmasters..... Since moving to Ringgold 3 yrs ago I've only killed 2 deer both does and both were done here at the house.... Since its just me and the wife no need for more than one deer a year and I started quality hunting then also so just let the young'ns walk.... 

I've seen the Sellers processor I beleive its off Nellie Head Church rd.??? Havn't took a deer there though.

I'm moving back to Dalton this weekend.. Bought me 50 acres that  borders a creek and seen some deer tracks on it so its gonna be my little piece of paradise 

Jason


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 22, 2005)

Where are you gonna be located in Whitfield?


----------



## Jkidd (Sep 23, 2005)

Ill be out of Airport Rd. Turn on to Brock Rd. and Ill be down on the left lol...


Jason


----------



## Trizey (Sep 23, 2005)

50 acres will be a nice spot for 2 of us bowhunting  

Then I'll show you how to catch those Redfish


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 23, 2005)

Are You Sure That Buckmasters Closed Down? That Was Probably The Cleanest Facility That I Have Ever Seen. I Sure Hope They Didn't.
Yelper43


----------



## Jkidd (Sep 23, 2005)

We'll I don't think there's any red fish but I know forsure there are some CARP in that creek as I used to fish it years ago up stream from where I'll be living....

I'll have to see how many deers are around as its all hay fields with 40' ish creek lines running through and around. But maybe by next year I'll have us a place....


Jason


----------



## MCG DAWG (Sep 26, 2005)

*There's a processor out off of Lake Howard . .*

. . road in Walker County not too far from us Trizey.  I've used him once and they did a good job.  It's a full time slaughter house doing cows and pigs as well.  Had a lot full of hunters last time I was there with a deer. 

It's called Lake Howard Meat - 706-638-3271.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 26, 2005)

MCG DAWG said:
			
		

> . . road in Walker County not too far from us Trizey.  I've used him once and they did a good job.  It's a full time slaughter house doing cows and pigs as well.  Had a lot full of hunters last time I was there with a deer.
> 
> It's called Lake Howard Meat - 706-638-3271.



I'll have to give them a call next time.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Minner (Sep 26, 2005)

There's a real good processor in Ringgold on Nellie Head Church Rd. His name is Bo Harris. He's done a bunch of deer for me and my family and he really does a great job. It's kinda hard to find as he only  has a small sign right next to the road, but there's a set of deer antlers on it so look for those. His number is in the book. If I didn't do my own deer now, he'd be the first I took one to. 

The folks on Baker-Hearn road used to do a good job as well. I used them several times it just got to be too long of a trip. Also, one time when I went over there they were closing off the cooler (too many deer). But the guy there was cool and let us drop ours off.


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 26, 2005)

I've used Joe Sellars processing in Keith community of Catoosa Co. several times, he's on hwy 2 just past the rifle range just before you get to keith rd. up the hill on the left. always done a great job, real clean, and you can sign in the deer and hang em in the cooler even if no one is at home


----------



## Johnsampson1962 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ya'll are making me home sick. I grew up in fort Ogle. and moved to Atlanta to find a job. I'm looking for some land to buy now and homstead in about 5 years. Ya'll let me know if you see anything that looks real good. There's a tract I hope to look at in a couple of weeks in Catoosa county with a stream, pond on 31 acres.


----------



## Minner (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck, John. Land here definitely isn't getting any cheaper. The population of Catoosa county just keeps skyrocketing. I'm hoping to be able to buy some land in another county (w/in driving distance to Chattanooga) pretty soon. Have you looked at http://www.landbrokersinc.com/ ?

Check out their "Listings" section. I haven't dealt with them since the former owner died, but they were some good folks back then.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2005)

HERE IS A SITE THAT I FOUND. YOU JUST PICK THE COUNTY YOU LIVE IN OR NEAR.
www.georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us
 ho to hunting. then go to hunters services. deer,feral hog,alligator.


----------

